# Towing trailer of gravel?



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm curious if anyone has used the Cruze to tow half a yard of dirt or gravel. I am digging a french drain and really don't want to pay the delivery fees - the gravel place is about one mile from my house. Any experience?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

A quick Google says one cubic yard of gravel is 3,000 lbs. A quick look at the owners manual says the trailer limit is 1,000 lbs. 

I'd suggest renting a pickup.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Just load it on the trunk...


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, borrow a friend with a pick-up truck.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When In high school I worked at a lumber/hardware/landscaping place, could not believe all the people who think their Minivan/car is a truck! Could you pull a trailer a few miles? sure but I would worry even in the short distance about overheating the car/trans since its about 3X what the car is rated to tow. 

My suggestion is call a friend with a truck, someone has to have one. I always rely on both my brothers when I need to haul anything, they still think they need a 5.3L v8 to haul just themselves around everyday.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Home depot rents pick-ups pretty cheap. I wouldn't recommend exceeding the towing rating for the Cruze. The most I've towed was a few bags of garbage on a 200 lb trailer and the Cruze definitely noticed it was there.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

chevrasaki said:


> Home depot rents pick-ups pretty cheap.


I'm seeing $19 for 75 minutes. I don't think you can even put a hitch on your Cruze for that price. And it's far cheaper then fixing any damage it might cause.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

If that 3,000 lb. figure is roughly accurate, I'd say "no" strictly based on how far that exceeds its ratings. If it truly is a mile I doubt you'll hurt the drivetrain, but the pure weight you're talking about putting on your car's hitch, frame, suspension, etc. is asking for instant damage.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Alex V. said:


> If that 3,000 lb. figure is roughly accurate,


He's only looking for half, so I assume about 1500 lbs. But that's still 50% over what the manual says you can safely pull. 

Seems like risking dollars to save pennies.


----------



## whitejeeps (May 20, 2016)

I tow a 5X8 trailer with a lawn tractor or a 950 lb Kawasaki with mine. 
My wife hauled a 5 X 10 U Haul full of furniture to CT from FL with it also


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> He's only looking for half, so I assume about 1500 lbs. But that's still 50% over what the manual says you can safely pull.
> 
> Seems like risking dollars to save pennies.


Oops, my bad for not reading closely enough. Agreed.


----------

